
Horn clause mining to detect patterns in credit fraud data - hallayus
https://blog.grakn.ai/using-grakn-ai-to-detect-patterns-in-credit-fraud-data-253d58ad4c6c
======
zmonx
Great news for Prolog, which is based on Horn clauses!

I expect logic programming languages like Prolog to have significant impact in
the future for smart contracts and rule based programming.

